

Alamofire: HTTP Networking in Swift - matttthompson
https://github.com/Alamofire/Alamofire#readme

======
matttthompson
Creator of Alamofire here. Just pushed the 1.0.0 release. Happy to answer any
questions you might have.

~~~
mythz
Looks like a great lib with a nice API, thx.

Was there any reason why you chose callbacks over a Promise-like pattern for
the async responses?

Also do you know of any good HTTP Server libraries that will let you develop
simple HTTP JSON services in Swift?

~~~
wahnfrieden
See Moya for a lib built on top of AlamoFire that adds reactive signals
(fulfilling the promises use case):
[https://github.com/AshFurrow/Moya](https://github.com/AshFurrow/Moya)

------
treve
Congrats on this release!

However, I think the library name is a bit of a poor choice. I don't want to
take away your thunder, I just picked this post to do my rant :).

There seems to be a lot of new general-purpose libraries with very poor non-
descriptive names coming out.

Whenever I need to dive into a new codebase, in a language and ecosystem I'm
unfamiliar with, it's extremely hard to figure out which dependency and
library does what. I was tasked to dive into a massive RoR application
recently, and I ended up having to write a glossary first to remember what
every non-descriptive noun implied.

After getting familiar with a particular language's ecosystem, this problem
becomes tends to go away, and as a library writer, it becomes easier to fall
into the same trap by picking a name that's marketable and distinct.

But I feel we're collectively making it increasingly harder for people to ramp
up in new ecosystems and maintain future legacy codebases.

For names of large applications this is not as bad, and some of these
applications become household names, but I think we should try to avoid this
for general-purpose utilities.

~~~
krschultz
The alternative is non-memorable names. I can't tell you how many android-
async-image-loader libraries there are. It's a lot easier to remember
'Picasso'. It's also a lot easier for me to Google for 'Picasso Android' and
get relevant results.

~~~
altyus
I think Mattt can get away with this as he has the most well known open source
library for cocoa development.

~~~
treve
I'm not a cocoa developer, and I don't really know who matt is, or what
library that may be ;). Once I'm a seated cocoa developer I probably will
though, but then my general point no longer really applies.

------
perishabledave
Thanks for all your work! Been using AFNetworking for years and Alamofire
looks great.

So... what do those guys at Panic have you working on? ;)

------
ardfard
Thanks for your great works! I am using Alamofire on my project right now. Do
Alamofire support or will support async image loading via URL just like
AFNetworking? I can't find the API anywhere on the docs.

------
jtokoph
Are all of Alamofire/PackRat/Gowalla defunct now?

~~~
spacecadet
I wondered this too.

